# What helps irtritated gut nerves?



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone know what OTC Product helps for irritated gut nerves? I tried already several things without any positive effect. Fishoil caps, L-Glutamine and of course probiotics.I ve read that cloves could help. anyone know?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could try the things that are supposed to work for depression.St. John's Wort5-HTPThat sort of thing.Or something generally soothing for the gut like Slippery Elm.Edit to addhttp://www.herbs2000.com/disorders/pain.htm has some herbs for pain that might work.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you Kath, I will try slippery elm. Your link is very interessting, thank u


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I spent a weekend at a Traditional Chinese Medicine nutrition seminar and this mineral got mentioned in passing.http://www.diagnose-me.com/treat/T127016.html lists the nervous system for silicon as well. It is high in some foods (might try them cooked) and there are some supplements on the market that are for adding this in. (like this one http://www.lef.org/Vitamins-Supplements/It...07/Biosil.html)The main text used lists Alfalfa, beets, carrots, celery, cucumber, lettuce, parsnip and strawberry. Not sure which of those you tolerate, but a lot of those can be cooked so may be something you could try. Usually for TCM adding foods 4-6 times a week in a normal serving of them (so not eating pounds of them, but like 1/2 cup to a cup of something as part of a meal or a snack) is the general recommendation.is.A generally calming tea is made from chamomile, lemon balm and oat straw (some people are allergic to chamomile)Hope these help.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Over the years, I have tried fish oil, turmeric, peppermint oil, 5-htp ... and so far no relief ... I am still in pain.


----------

